# Notebook+Ersatzdisplay



## >ExX< (10. März 2010)

Hi Leute,
ich habe an meinem Asus X5DAB-SX070C den Display geschrottet, und brauche einen neuen Display.

Kennt ihr einen Shop im Internet der so ein Display im Angebot hat??
Suche jetzt schon seit 1 Woche und habe noch nicht ein einziges Display dafür gefunden.


----------



## MKay (12. März 2010)

-Kundendienst-
-EBay-
-Google-
-Amazon-
Edit: Suchen!


----------



## Herbboy (12. März 2010)

Hier zB gibt es das: ASUS X5DAB 15-6" WXGA Ersatzdisplay Display Reparatur vom Profi - TDComponents

oder vlt mal Deinen wohnort oder nächstgrößere Stadt plus "notebook display reparatur" googlen und zur Not da mal hinmailen, wenn im Shop das Modell nicht drinsteht.


----------



## >ExX< (12. März 2010)

Hi, vielen Dank für den Link Herbboy, allerdings brauche ich schon eins mit LED Backlight und mit 1336x768 Pixel, ist doch richtig die Zahlen oder????


----------



## poiu (12. März 2010)

mach das NB auf, wenn du dir das zutraust und checke denn Herstelle& eckdaten ( Stecker ist wichtig) ein 15,6" +LED gibt es bei ebay ab 90€

du kannst also ein X-Beliebeiges bestellen, musst darauf achten das der Stecker passt!

eBay: 15,6 DIsplay, Computer, Acer, HP Compaq

eBay: 15,6 DIsplay, Computer, Acer, HP Compaq


----------



## >ExX< (12. März 2010)

Das ist doch schonmal super,  den Display muss ich mal aufschrauben,  aber wie ist es mit der Tiefe des Screens???
Weil dick darf der nicht sein...........


----------



## poiu (12. März 2010)

die sind ja genormt und haben wegen der Massenproduktion fast die gleichen Eckdaten,  kleine probleme kann es aber immer geben deshalb solltest du vorsicht sein beim einbau^^


----------



## >ExX< (12. März 2010)

Jo, allerdings sind die Anbieter bei Ebay irgendwie fast alle aus China ??!!!!
Das macht mir Angst 
Ist das normal dass vorne die Abdeckung, also der Rahmen, ziemlich fest draufsitzt??
Hab ihn jetzt nämlich noch nicht abgemacht, nich dass der noch durchbricht


----------



## poiu (12. März 2010)

das erste in der liste ist doch aus De  die teile kommen wohl aber trotzdem aus China direkt  15.6" LCD Display LTN156AT01 f. Acer Aspire 5735 Series bei eBay.de: Komponenten (endet 01.04.10 11:50:43 MESZ)

die kommen aber aus D ->http://cgi.ebay.de/15-6-LED-TFT-Not...QQptZNotebook_Komponenten?hash=item3359b5211e

bei jedem gerät ist das anders, villeicht ist dein zu einem von dem baugleich 

Future proof  Tim’s laptop service manuals

sonst mal googeln


----------



## >ExX< (15. März 2010)

Gut, das vorgeschlagene LCD passt schonmal.
Aber kannn ich den Stecker vom Display einfach abziehen, wenn ja, dann aber auf dem Mainboard abziehen oder?

Hat sich erledigt habs abbekommen


----------



## jasonsmith092 (22. April 2010)

Es besteht dann, wenn es  vertraglich vereinbart wurde oder ein gesetzliches Rücktrittsrecht (z.B.  bei Sachmängeln) den Rücktritt vorsieht. Der Rücktritt hebt den Vertrag  nicht auf, sondern wandelt ihn nur "von nun an (ex nunc)" in ein  Abwicklungsschuldverhältnis um. Eine Erfüllung der Vertragspflichten  kann nun nicht mehr verlangt werden, da die Vertragsparteien von der  Pflicht durch die Erklärung befreit wurden. Es bestehen von nun an  Rückgewährpflichten (z.B. Schadenersatzansprüche).


----------



## >ExX< (22. April 2010)

Hmm, jo, also ASUS hat den Fall zu einem Send In Fall erklärt, und nicht als Garantiefall, darauch hab ich dahinangerufen und jemand sagte  dass ich zu 99 Prozent davon ausgehen muss dass es nicht unter Garantie läuft.
Um mir die 80 für nix zu sparen, hab den Laptop erst gar nicht eingeschickt, sonder hab mir ein Ersatzdisplay für 120 Euro gekauft.
Funktioniert mit leichten Geldausgaben wieder............
Aber trotzdem Danke


----------

